# How to approach tree service for free wood?



## CowboyAndy (Oct 28, 2008)

After reading through the thread about the tree service guys offering free wood, I am giong to start calling around. Just wondering what is the most tactful way to ask for it for free?


----------



## Toddppm (Oct 28, 2008)

Tell them you have an easy to access place to dump the wood whenever they can.....as long as they call first. I wouldn't tell too many as you might start getting a bunch of trash dumped and not know where it's coming from. Ideally a place you can block off except for when they let you know they're coming.


----------



## HittinSteel (Oct 28, 2008)

Toddppm said:


> Tell them you have an easy to access place to dump the wood whenever they can.....as long as they call first. I wouldn't tell too many as you might start getting a bunch of trash dumped and not know where it's coming from. Ideally a place you can block off except for when they let you know they're coming.




This morning I saw a large tree company doing some work in my area. I asked them what they did with the large rounds they could not chip. They said the city comes by and takes care of it. I called the city and basically got a response like "well I can't tell you you can have it, but if it is not there when the city crew comes around, it is less work for us and no one will be upset". Now I am thinking of slipping the tree service guys a little $ and a my business card to tip me off when they are working on city trees. Seems like a decent way of going about it and that way I am not bothering the guys everytime I see them working.


----------



## coog (Oct 28, 2008)

You will move to the top of the list if you tell the guy that you are not picky about which species he delivers.This will only work if you are willing to work real hard on the Cottonwoods,Basswoods and Elms that are not worth the effort(imho).I've cut a ton of tree service wood from a relative who was ordered only to bring me "good stuff"; I can tell you, one 120' Basswood will leave a bad taste in your mouth ( I was splitting it all by hand)


----------



## njtuna (Oct 28, 2008)

i have been fortunate and lucky asking for "good" wood. it might be that guys near me are happy to get rid of what they can b/c they have to pay otherwise. but it wouldn't hurt to call a few tree services, ask what they do with the wood, and then nicely mention what you would be interested in.


----------



## Joshlaugh (Oct 28, 2008)

First I usually wander over, talk chainsaws for a bit, compliment them on the nice job of dropping the tree. I than explain that I heat my house with wood and IF they don't need/want the wood that I would love for them to dump it anywhere they want in my driveway and I will take it from there. 

This method has worked the last few times crews were cutting in my area.


----------



## jeepstrapped (Oct 28, 2008)

I used to work construction and still know a few guys doing construction. 
From this I learned that construction companies that clean up lots usually have piles of trees they have cleared out and if you ask you can usually get some firewood that way. 

I am picking through three piles of trees next weekend for firewood. Looks like there is some Oak and Cedar in them. 
I also know one of the guys that works there and they are going to use an excavator to pull trees from the piles to make access a bit easier.


----------



## beerman6 (Oct 28, 2008)

I got 5 full cords back in Feb. this year from a builder,both he AND the homeowner(new construction) were happy to see somebody take it.Unfortunately aint to many new houses going up in MI these days....


----------



## woodbooga (Oct 28, 2008)

I live 3 miles down a 4 mi. dead end road, which is off the beaten track to begin with, so fuel costs become an issue if a job is any distance away. Since I have no problem accepting anything 3" or more, if there's a job nearby, a few small timers I know will drop of a few twigs here and there, and the occasional score.

I do better cruising yard sales. Sometimes a homeowner will have a blowdown they're happy for me to cut up and haul away. Now and again, there'll be a stack of rounds bucked to length. If there's no sign of a chimney or an OWB, or if it looks like the stack's been there for 1+ years (excluding birch), I'll offer to take the wood off their hands. I'm always surprised how often that works.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 29, 2008)

Basically you are doing part of the work for the tree service in return for the free wood. You take what they give you which means ANYTHING. They will fall the tree and cut it up into 5 or 6 ft. sections, then you need to cut it up and pack it out. Sometimes they will just limb the tree and not make any cuts.

You need to have the equipment to get the work done, this means a large saw to cut up those large diameter trees. The large trees are those that the tree service would be more than happy for you to cut up for them and pack out of that backyard for them! May need a handtruck or wheelbarrow to pack the wood out.

Then the tree service and their customer will like it if they see you wearing PPE (Personal protective equipment) like chaps, hardhat, face shield, and ear plugs. If working for a pro, look and act like a pro.

To the customer of the tree service, YOU are an employee of the tree service doing work for the tree service, so you need to treat the customers with care or you will give the tree service a bad name. This means ask before doing anything like driving your truck on their lawn. Ask if they have lawn sprinklers and be careful to not drive on these and damage them. If the customer asks you to do something and this is a reasonable request, do it. (Or call the tree service and ask what to do.)

The customer wants the tree cut down today and they want it gone within a day or two. When the tree service calls you, you need to go out there today or tomorrow and have that tree gone within a day or so. You can't wait a week to show up and you can't take a week to remove the wood. Of course if there are a lot of trees, it will take longer, but the customer wants to see you out there everyday until it is gone.

Then clean up your mess. If you get sawdust on their driveway or sidewalk, sweep it off before leaving. Pick up and take any remaining pieces of bark limbs, etc. so you leave their yard clean. (Tree service basically takes all the limbs.) Rake sawdust on the lawn so it levels out and is not in piles.

Basically if you hired a tree service to cut down a tree and remove it, what would you expect? Well treat the customer in that manner and leave their yard how you would expect it to be left.

Then when you are done, call the tree service and tell them you are done. With some jobs, they don't get paid until the work is complete (which means when you are done).


----------



## dnf0929 (Oct 29, 2008)

My experience here in Upstate NY is that just about every tree service guy I've talked to sells firewood or realizes the value. Therefore they look at you like you've got a hole in your head when you ask if they'll give you wood. Might as well ask if they'll cut the tree down for free.


----------



## habanero (Oct 29, 2008)

dnf0929 said:


> My experience here in Upstate NY is that just about every tree service guy I've talked to sells firewood or realizes the value. Therefore they look at you like you've got a hole in your head when you ask if they'll give you wood. Might as well ask if they'll cut the tree down for free.



I've had that same response too.


----------



## avalancher (Oct 29, 2008)

This year has been rough as well in our area, most tree services are keeping their wood and selling firewood in the winter months.
I have had some luck with several companies by being as quick as I can about getting the wood TODAY. I leave my trailer hooked to the truck, and saws and support equipement are ready to go at a minutes notice. When they call its generally in the morning of the cutting, and they give me a time to be there when the wood is on the ground.I have the luxury of being self employed, so I can often get my work done in the evening and haul wood in the day.
Like it was mentioned above, expect to take the less desirable wood along with the good stuff. If you get picky, they will often hand it over to the next guy who isnt so picky.


----------



## boostnut (Oct 29, 2008)

Varies by region I guess. There are a number of tree companies (big and small) in this area that just hear you spit out "drop site nearby" and you get 100% of their attention. Just ask around, the worst they could say is no. Good luck.


----------



## Dono (Oct 29, 2008)

I agree with Bill Bob. I met a small two man operation and Now they call me when they have a job and ask me if i want the wood. I show up with truck, trailer and saws and basically help them buck up the logs and load it into my trailor. Im doing part of the work for them, they are prolly charging the customer more to remove the wood and i come away with more wood than i can fit on my 16' tandom trailor. Just came home with a load of locast yesterday that made the duramax groan a bit. :greenchainsaw: 
Oh and i flipped the boys a twenty when they were going to get lunch.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Oct 29, 2008)

*firewood*

Billy bob had a good response. I have a small tree service and I get that question sometimes. My advise would be take it as soon as possible and clean up the mess. I like it best if they take it before I finish so I can make sure that it all goes and it is cleaned up correctly. Also don't just take the good stuff and leave me with a bunch of crap to deal with. Alot of people just come and take the better wood oak and ash etc and leave me with the soft maple, and other less desirable firewood. So yeah I give stuff away especially if I don't have to load and remove it. ..... Mike


----------



## bassman (Oct 29, 2008)

around here the tree guys take the wood to sell but some guys are from out of town and they have to take it to the dump and pay up $100 a load to dump it !!

those guys now get $10 to $50 a load depending how big it is cut up to from me to dump it in my yard beside my boiler.

I pay so they don't look for other places to dump and I also have a 2 for 1 pizza place so I often throw in a pizza for there efforts.

I dont care what they bring and I also have a place for small branches so that also keeps them happy.

you may also want to have a good size trailer ready for them to call you for you to come get onsite loaded ..


----------

